# DD turning head while nursing



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure if I can explain this correctly, but I'm going to try.








DD turns her head into breast while nursing, or into the bed while side lying. Let me try to make this clear...

background:
DD and I have been dealing with supply/lazy suck/shallow latch issues from about 5 weeks. She is turning 3 months tomorrow and most of the issues are improving steadily. I've increased my supply (pumping, dom, fenugreek, hand expressing) and in turn her latch & suck have improved..finally.







woohoo! But, we still have this issue....
She has been doing it for quite a while now, so I'm not sure what could be causing it. I usually have to place a folded blanket near her temple/cheek area (on the bottom side) to help keep her from turning. I also have to keep my hand ready to correct frequently throughout the nursing session. She does it no matter which side, which position. So basically, if we are side lying, she turns into the bed. If we are nursing sitting up, she turns toward my belly. I haven't found a position yet, where she doesn't steadily turn into the breast untill she ends up almost facing straight down, towards my hip. Any ideas? BTDT?
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I can't tell if you've covered this in your description or not







but some babies are really sensitive to being touched while they're nursing, and will turn when it happens. Could it be something like that?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

When sitting have you tried a football hold where dc is more on their back than side? It would limit how far she could turn her head.

When side-lying now I lie ds on his back & he turns his head towards me. I can't remember how old he was when we started that but that would also limit how far she can turn her head. Since she is turning her head anyway I wouldn't think making her turn her head to nurse would be bad.


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

I wonder if a chiropractic adjustment might help. Sometimes babies have tight muscles due to the way they were in the womb.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
When sitting have you tried a football hold where dc is more on their back than side? It would limit how far she could turn her head.

When side-lying now I lie ds on his back & he turns his head towards me. I can't remember how old he was when we started that but that would also limit how far she can turn her head. Since she is turning her head anyway I wouldn't think making her turn her head to nurse would be bad.

We've been doing the football hold more often which does help some









also, the side-lying position seems to work a little better with her more on her back, thanks!

I don't think it's an adversion to being touched, I usually can clip her nails, etc.. while nursing and it doesn't bother her.

I have noticed that she does it more after she's been nursing for longer periods or when it seems the flow is slower or not there. I think its her way of trying to get more milk? hmm....I'll see if that pattern continues..


----------



## KellyMomofRandE (Feb 10, 2012)

My 4 month old is doing the same thing --turning head toward the bed when nursing. She went on a nursing strike last week in order to campaign for only the bed-lying position. I am going to see what the LC says. My older daughter has apraxia and will oddly suck from a straw inserted through the side of her month. I wonder if twisting the head is an attempt to get the nipple "straw" to the side of the month, too, where my older seems to have more sensitivity.


----------

